# Will the turn signal/wiper stalk assembly from an A4 fit in an A6



## Row2wiN (Aug 24, 2007)

I know the answer is probably yes- but i just wanted to double check to see if the turn stalk assembly will fit from a 1996 A4 into a 2000 A6.
i just wondered because i know that Audi/VW made small changes to things during production of the same models.
thanks for the help! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
(for reference, even though this is off a dub)


----------



## Row2wiN (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Will the turn signal/wiper stalk assembly from an A4 fit in an A6 (Row2wiN)*

bump?


----------



## Row2wiN (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: Will the turn signal/wiper stalk assembly from an A4 fit in an A6 (Row2wiN)*

anybody?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The part numbers are significantly different, so I would say no.


----------



## Row2wiN (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MikkiJayne)*

well thank you for the clarification. Didn't have access to part numbers atm


----------

